# N.G.T.E Pyestock



## Ether

Yesterday myself Fieldym, Dab and Speed all visted N.G.T.E Pyestock for a bit of exploring, we arrived early and spent the next 9 hours exploring the 108acre ex-jet engine production factory. 

Part of the site is still active and Rolls Royce are still developing jet engines it seems, the rest of the site is pretty much inactive. 

There is a huge array of machine and buildings to check out, there are about 9 control rooms and a power station. 

The site is huge and it definatly needs a few hours, we went to leave and found a whole building we'd not checked out!

Anyway here are some photos from the day.





































I have more pictures if anyone wants to see them, i'm sure some others will post their pictures as well. 

This is an amazing site and easily the most interesting i have ever explored!

Ether


----------



## Reaperman

*Re: N.g.t.e*

Thats cool, Some bits I've not seen there. Im glad people are now starting to make time for this place It really is worthwhile.

Any chance of some powerplant photos?


----------



## Ether

*Re: N.g.t.e*

I don't really have anything of the machinery underneath i have a couple shots below i took in the control room but thats about all. 

The control room has this great glass section of roof above the desk that just totally finishes off the retro look of the room.

Control Room with Desk




The Glass section of roof




Retro Emergency Phone ? 




Thats about all i have in there to be honest, not great pictures. Maybe one of the other guys has some better ones.


----------



## krela

*Re: N.g.t.e*

Myself Bishop and JD went here last may and had a good time, unfortunately I lost most of my photos of it in a disk crash along with most of the photos I took last year. 

The only photos I have are the ones I uploaded here shortly after going which are in the gallery.


----------



## Reaperman

*Re: N.g.t.e*



Ether;9921; said:


> Thats about all i have in there to be honest, not great pictures. Maybe one of the other guys has some better ones.



Another nice control room, As it there werent enough onsite! Were the Boilers / Turbines still in place? I'm sensing a revisit might be on the cards soon.

PS. in your writeup you mention NGTE as a factory, Which isnt strictly accurate as I think it was a testing facility, with the Jet engines being produced elsewhere.


----------



## FieldyM

*Re: N.g.t.e*

This was an enormous site, glad we had a map to guide us!


My pics can be found here....

Pyestock Pictures

Pyestock, Like Woodstock but with more pies!


----------



## Dab

*Re: N.g.t.e*

It was, quite possibly, my best explore to date. Such an amazingly huge place.

Some of my pics can be found here. I've no idea how any of the machines worked, what they are, or anything; so it's a bit vague word-wise. If anyone can enlighten me, please do..

Thanks! Dab


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Re: N.g.t.e*

Fantastic photos Ether!
Amazing to think that so much of it is just standing empty. Looks in pretty good nick too.
Gutted that I couldn't come along with you guys  but glad you had a good day of exploring by the looks of it!!


----------



## Speed

*Re: N.g.t.e*

Best explore evar!


----------



## chelle

*NGTE Pystock*

Visited 2 weeks ago and did most of the site...wont go on about it cos its been done many times already...at my webshots page the album charts the route we took round the site and back via the Sahara building,hope it helps future explorers



this fuse is as big as a housebrick



The airhouse



The stores



The Plane



Second mock plane



What did this do?



More controls



Lost in Space control panels



Busby



Like they just got up and left



For the rest of my huge album click below
http://news.webshots.com/album/558463684SVXXyU


----------



## krela

Nice photos chelle 

It's a great site and it has some fantastic heritage


----------



## King Al

Great pictures chelle i've been looking through all your tour and now I am dieing to see the place for my self


----------



## Foxylady

I've seen quite a few pics of this amazing place before but I've never seen any of the mock planes, plus a few other areas that you've documented. Thanks for that, Chelle, I enjoyed seeing those.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Simon

It is a truly amazing, world class, unique site. 

Don't believe anyone who says they've explored it all. I've made four trips, taken 930 pictures, and I still have a long list of buildings which I still need to set foot in, let alone explore properly.

For example, it's only been in the last couple of weeks that I've seen pictures of the interior of Battle House; and I don't think anyone's been in the Admirality Test Cell yet. (Not that you can tell, because most pictures published don't give any context).

I think I'll need three more trips to cover it all.

Unfortunately there appears to be activity going on. The latest planning application was turned down ealier this year, and a new one has just been submitted. As for the site, a new interior wire-mesh panelled fence has been erected around the buildings. My only conclusions is that this is the redeveloper separating the old buildings from those in use (Sigma and Qinetic) before redevelopment starts.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## King Al

Could some one put this on the location map or or pm me please 

I have got to go for a visit!


----------



## Lightbuoy

Excellentay pics Chelle! 

As said before by others, it's good to see some pictures from different parts of the place.

Lb


----------



## krela

King Al;12111; said:


> Could some one put this on the location map or or pm me please
> 
> I have got to go for a visit!



Google really is a wonderful thing.


----------



## King Al

I was just wondering… what’s the security like? I mean it looks like a moderately secretive site, the engine testing thing and that, so I figure it must have some really mean fences etc… please pm me if you have any information


----------



## krela

King Al;12138; said:


> I was just wondering… what’s the security like? I mean it looks like a moderately secretive site, the engine testing thing and that, so I figure it must have some really mean fences etc…



You know the rules, no talking about access on the open forums, keep it to private messages please.


----------



## Simon

If you do visit Pyestock, then be aware that some parts of the site are still in use, and therefore out-of-bounds.

Sigma and Quinetic occupy buildings to the north of the site, whilst another building in the south west corner is still in use.

These buildings are clearly marked on the developer's plans for the site in orange crosshatching:





All the best,
Simon


----------



## King Al

Thanks for the map simon, I know that it will come in handy. the time for a peek is nigh me thinks 



krela;12139; said:


> You know the rules, no talking about access on the open forums, keep it to private messages please.



Sorry Krela, I have edited it accordingly


----------



## King Al

I was taking a longer look at the map and out of interest do you happen to know what the difference is between the blue and pink shading?


----------



## Simon

King Al;12158; said:


> I was taking a longer look at the map and out of interest do you happen to know what the difference is between the blue and pink shading?



The blue areas are going to be redeveloped.

I took the map from here:
http://www.hartlandpark.co.uk

Download the Exhibition.PDF file and all will be revealed. Although the entire site is very interesting and worth a browse.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Reaperman

Simon;12173; said:


> The blue areas are going to be redeveloped.
> Simon



So they are keeping the air house? seems a little unusual.


----------



## King Al

Thanks Simon, I think I will get down there before they are redeveloped! Thanks again
king Al


----------



## Simon

Reaperman;12174; said:


> So they are keeping the air house? seems a little unusual.



Ahh... sorry... the blue and purple bits are going to be redeveloped. Only the three orange crosshatched buildings are going to be retained.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## mr_bones

Thanks to Simon and his vast knowledge of the place i have now made 6 visits to this amazing site. Every time i come away we have seen something new and i am still trying to take in the scale and variety of the place. You know it has been a good trip when you are so worn out at the end of it from climbing and scrambling around that you don't even feel like walking to the car.


----------



## Foxylady

Superb pics, Mr B. That self-portrait is amazing and those tunnel-thingies are too. Do you know what they were used for?
Thanks for sharing those.
Foxy


----------



## strangely_brown

Those tunnel thingies are parts of the test cells for the engines. The self portrait is the inside of the chamber in his 14th picture down. The scale of the thing is amazing. You should go take a look, well worth it.


----------



## chelle

Great shots Mr Bones..I thought I had seen most of this place but you got shots from places my bod wouldnt let me go/climb.This site is pure genius and has to be thee best place I have ever been to...and I have travelled far n wide....all I can say is...see this while you can


----------



## mr_bones

Thanks for comments on photos everyone.

Still loads left to see!


----------



## strangely_brown

For those that are interested, how not to test a jet engine.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4bn1WG5LS0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4bn1WG5LS0[/ame]


----------



## Foxylady

strangely_brown;13256; said:


> how not to test a jet engine.....



   At least it worked! 

Foxy


----------



## King Al

Hmmm, I don’t think I will be doing that any time soon!


----------



## Simon

Here's a brief description and location of the cells. The problem is that people refer to the "Sahara" cell - but two cells were adapted for the filming of Sahara so it adds to the confusion.

Cells 1 & 2: These are located in the centre of the site with the huge "Exhaust Silencer" concrete tower behind them. I've seen lots of pictures of the control room for these cells (with "Pyestock" punched out of the control panel and the "Star Trek" console); but hardly any of the interiors of the test cells themselves nor inside the Exhaust Silencer (which is like a huge concrete bunker).

Cell 3: This is the small cell with the "Sahara Doors" The adventerous will discover that there are walkways and tunnels deeper than the cell, and they eventually lead to flooded areas to the west. Cell 3 is actually much larger than just the "Sahara Doors" and continues west, under the Air House pipe array, and onwards to Cell 3 West.

Cell 3 West: This is the huge circular cell with the large white plastic opening that everyone likes to take pictures of themselves standing in. It's normally the first thing people find when getting into Pyestock.

CEGB Transformer Park: The large, humming transformer park to the south of Cell 3 West. 

Cell 4: This is also known as "Sahara" and is the huge test cell to the south of the Sigma building. If you climb deep into its bowels (there are large tunnels with steps), you find lots of "Emergency Alarm" switches which probably correspond with the light panel in the control room.

Air House: I think everyone knows this one. 

Plant House: This is the large brick building to the east of the Air House. It houses the three huge halls with the Metrovick equipment, control room to the west and offices to the east. To the sides of the halls are lots of individual test cells including the largest which is called Cathedral.

Battle House: The large building on the northern edge of Fairbanks Transformer Park. It looks absolutely stuffed full of heavy plant equipment because... well it is. Battle is to the east of Cells 1&2

Fairbanks Transformer Park: Now just a huge expanse of gravel, it forms the centre square of three important buildings:

Power Station: On the south edge of Fairbanks. Small turbine hall, fantastic control room, offices, battery room and more. 

Admirality Test Cell: The large building on the east edge of Fairbanks. I've not been in here yet.

Hope that helps!

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Simon

This will help : Annotated Google Map of Pyestock

It's a start. There's more to add but it'll do for now. Note that I've split the Plant House into its separate cells.

Switch to Satellite for a better view.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Reaperman

Any red dwarf fans?

I was watching series 8 Last night and noticed that the episode : Cassandra briefly features some bits form cell 4 where concorde engines were tested.

Series 8 was shot in 1998 i think so that would mean that cell 4 was at least out of use by then. which was odd as I had the impression it was used more recently than that.

As a random red dwarf factiod some of the other series used bankside power station as a set which looks like it would have been great before it was converted.


----------



## Pete

Reaperman;13702; said:


> As a random red dwarf factiod some of the other series used bankside power station as a set which looks like it would have been great before it was converted.



I remember a prog about the beginnings of conversion of Bankside to Tate Modern - i vaguely recall it being rather spectacular (in scale and proportion) and i think there were images of the turbines, gantries and walkways getting cut up. Very sad. At least the structure has found a use, which is quite something given its valuable site. I will take a look at Red Dwarf again soon, i need an excuse!


----------



## King Al

It's a Small world


----------



## chelle

*Pyestock revisited 10-06-07*

Made a return trip to my alltime fave haunt to spend quality time looking at stuff i missed 2 months back...had lovely hot day running in the 7 foot pipework running from the back of cell 4 up a ladder and along to a dead end...the sound in here was great...echoes flew right over your head...
have a look at these...



inside cell1-2



Looking into cell 4 from where we entered the 7 foot pipe duct..



Inside the Pipe



Filmakers doing Sahara cut into the pipe for some shots..its about 1inch and a half thick!



View from the Air house roof



Big mutha of a pipe



One for the guage collectors






Huge ballvalve




for the rest
http://news.webshots.com/album/559395564VmePdZ


----------



## King Al

Great pics, I like the computer, I wonder what windows update.com would make of it

also is that last picture a giant toilet


----------



## smileysal

hehehe. glad you said that, I was thinking the same thing lol.

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy

Fabulous pictures Chelle 
Wish I could get to see this site, but other commitments prevent this 
Thanks for posting some photos -seeing other's pics is the next best thing!
Glad you had a good explore -from what I've heard, time is ticking for Piestock ("every little helps" and all that!) 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

King Al;13862; said:


> Great pics, I like the computer, I wonder what windows update.com would make of it
> 
> That'll be windows '76!
> 
> also is that last picture a giant toilet



Perhaps it was a communal toilet?


----------



## King Al

Lightbuoy;13869; said:


> Perhaps it was a communal toilet?


----------



## mr_bones

Really excellent writeup and pictures! nice one


----------



## chelle

To all you viewers of Pyestock out there,i have never been there or even want to go there my other half Stuart loves it there & he is the one who must take the credit for the pics not me


----------



## chelle

Ok...Stu here,not Chelle.....the ballvalve is in a giant open tank that feeds I know not what but it smelt terrible and has a growth living happily on the surface that Mulder n Scully need to check out...

Control panel in cell 3 west
htt
p://inlinethumb28.webshots.com/3803/2092312090053353449S600x600Q85.jpg

Strange controls in the plant house




Inside test cell 1




Same place



Rear of cell 1..this door opened up via pully...



Then was held in place by this



Left over scenery by Sahara film makers...its plastic sheets are all over the end of cell4



This structure was made by the film makers to carry the toxic waste



More sets...the open duct leads to the 7 foot pipe we went in



I wont bore you any more...hope these are a bit different from the usual pics of this place


----------



## smileysal

Cheers for the pics Stu, you've got some excellent ones there. Wish i lived near to this place, think id be there most days. looks fascinating after seeing all the pictures of it. I can see why you love the place so much.

Thanks again.

 Sal


----------



## Lightbuoy

Thanks for sharing your brilliant pics with us all -really enjoying looking through these!

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

chelle;13886; said:


> ...........i have never been there or even want to go there...............



Go on Chelle, go now before it's too late!!!


----------



## chelle

No chance of me goin there it just doesn't interest me,i like the asylums best...Stu went to the stock on Sunday really early i stayed at my mum's in Basingstoke as we we stayed there Saturday night after comin back from the George Michael concert at Wembley.......i feel i know Pyestock anyway with all the pics Stu has taken of it


----------



## chelle

I think i need to change my name to the Pyestock widow!!!!!


----------



## strangely_brown

From what I've managed to find out about the various cells, Cell 4 was the first to be shut down, and that was in the 80's(early). I have seen info that describes it as being "mothballed", which according to the key, means several millions would have had to be spent to re-activate it, and as I have said trhis was in the 80's. I think cell3 and cell3w were the last to be used, testing eurofighter engines I believe. The remaining cell in the active area is for noise reduction testing and is at present mothballed. There is one cell which seems to have been demolished, the glen test house. I have pics of the thrust ssc engines being tested in there. It was a purely sea level test cell and from some of the documents in the cathedral building there seems there was a serious fire in there as a result of engine malfunction. Whether the place was demolished because of that or some other reason I'm not sure. Any info anyone?


----------



## Dan

I visited Pyestock during my apprenticeship and was told about the filming of Red Dwarf, so it was still active then, but winding down no doubt. This is when it was all DRA/ DERA, about 1997-8, split now to mostly Qinetic and a small presence of Dstl - the MoD retained people. QinetiQ got all the tasty assets, see.


----------



## petermerritt

I'm quite up for a visit, and live fairly closeby (Bracknell) ... anyone else fancy it ?


----------



## Dan

I'm certainly gonna try. Not sure when, it's about 50 miles from me, nice easy drive up the good old A32.


----------



## Simon

strangely_brown;13956; said:


> From what I've managed to find out about the various cells, Cell 4 was the first to be shut down, and that was in the 80's(early). I have seen info that describes it as being "mothballed", which according to the key, means several millions would have had to be spent to re-activate it, and as I have said trhis was in the 80's. I think cell3 and cell3w were the last to be used, testing eurofighter engines I believe. The remaining cell in the active area is for noise reduction testing and is at present mothballed. There is one cell which seems to have been demolished, the glen test house. I have pics of the thrust ssc engines being tested in there. It was a purely sea level test cell and from some of the documents in the cathedral building there seems there was a serious fire in there as a result of engine malfunction. Whether the place was demolished because of that or some other reason I'm not sure. Any info anyone?



Cell 4 was completed in 1965. Its brief was to be able to simulate supersonic altitude conditions e.g. MACH 2 at 100,000 feet. It was designed purely to test the aerodynamic properties of the power plant (engine and intake) of the engine being tested. Shortly after being built, it's capabilities were expanded for the Concorde programme.

It was the only test cell in the world which could 'fly' a Concorde power plant.

CEGB used to be informed when Cell 4 was being run up. In one circumstance in the early 1970s, they threatended to disconnect Pyestock from the grid as its power consumption was affecting the electricity supply.

However, it was too specialised and once the supersonic engine testing programme had finished, it had few uses. Cell 4 was mothballed in 1980, after only 15 years use.

That's why parts of it look so 'derelict' e.g. the concrete dripping through the ceiling of the 'document' room.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## petermerritt

I'm in Bracknell, which is quite close really .. I'm not too keen on visiting it alone! - but Dan you up for it?


----------



## CitadelMonkey

Visited again for the second time and managed to see lots of stuff I missed on my first visit a couple of months ago. One thing that did piss me off though is the amount of wanton destruction which has taken place all over the site.:icon_evil Why people do this i'll never know!!!
Anyway...thought i'd share a few pics with you all.


----------



## Foxylady

Hi CM
Nice photos there. Love that wooden desk.



CitadelMonkey;14073; said:


> One thing that did piss me off though is the amount of wanton destruction which has taken place all over the site.:icon_evil Why people do this i'll never know!!!



Agree absolutely. Natural dereliction's one thing, but trashing is just senseless and...well, downright messy!

Cheers
Foxy


----------

